# Glassware Question



## joekbit (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm new to he forum and just need some recommendations on glassware. Borosilicate or Pyrex? Also Beaker sizes and how many of each would you recommend for an upstart backyard setup?
For now I am using small caning jars just to learn the processes, and very small amounts of scrap and chemical's. My hope is to potentially take this beyond my backyard and make a viable and profitable business. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 19, 2014)

When you grow beyond the canning jar level, you'll know what size vessels you're comfortable with and how many you'll need. There is no single answer. It all depends on what you're processing and in what quantities. Even you won't know that until you get there.

At one time, pyrex was synonymous with borosilicate. That's no longer the case. But not all borosilicate is created equal.

Dave


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 19, 2014)

Regular jars are perfectly good for all your cold applications when starting out. Just make sure that they are _never_ used for food related purposes again.

I've cracked 1.9 litre, pickle jars (what in the USA they call mason jars??) by putting a cold jar of liquid on a coffee maker hotplate that was already hot. They can't take any significant temperature differential. I consider myself fortunate to have avoided a leak and learned a valuable lesson on the cheap.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 20, 2014)

here is a link to a place to get lab supplies at affordable prices

http://www.sciencelabsupplies.com/

Kurt


----------



## joekbit (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen. I don't think I will need anything until December, just trying to get some ideas.

joe


----------



## Geo (Oct 20, 2014)

I still use coffee pots salvaged from dumpsters when I need to boil or heat very hot. When you use a coil type burner, use something to even out the heat. I use a copper plate that's 8X9" surface area and started at 1/8" thick but I think it has lost some of that over the last two years since I have been using it. I bought a starter set of pyrex beakers and 2 one thousand ml beakers. I only use the larger ones to precipitate gold . The coffee pots only cost a few dollars at places like thrift stores or goodwill & salvation army stores. They take all of the damage that the beakers would take if I used them regularly. A buck fifty is easier on my nerves than a $10 or $20 beaker. I also use a catch pan (pyroceram baking dish) that will catch any solutions or solids if a pot breaks. If you need anything bigger than that right now, you need to spend some time on considering letting someone else do it for you.


----------



## joekbit (Oct 24, 2014)

Geo said:


> I still use coffee pots salvaged from dumpsters when I need to boil or heat very hot. When you use a coil type burner, use something to even out the heat. I use a copper plate that's 8X9" surface area and started at 1/8" thick but I think it has lost some of that over the last two years since I have been using it. I bought a starter set of pyrex beakers and 2 one thousand ml beakers. I only use the larger ones to precipitate gold . The coffee pots only cost a few dollars at places like thrift stores or goodwill & salvation army stores. They take all of the damage that the beakers would take if I used them regularly. A buck fifty is easier on my nerves than a $10 or $20 beaker. I also use a catch pan (pyroceram baking dish) that will catch any solutions or solids if a pot breaks. If you need anything bigger than that right now, you need to spend some time on considering letting someone else do it for you.


 Thanks Geo

Right now I'm studying chemistry. love it. I already have 2 degrees, why not add chemistry to the list. Along with that I am attempting to make industry contacts and I hope to get together with the local politicians and waste management. This is something I am serious about.

joe


----------



## TomVader (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm all for canning jars, but know that when pouring dangerous chemicals, canning jars tend to dribble down the sides. Try it for yourself, fill a jar right to the top with tap water and try to pour it into another container without dribbling any down the side. Now picture that liquid is some hot nitric or something equally hazardous. I try not to ever let them get more than half full for that reason. Sometimes this is unavoidable... If I were you I'd get a couple 500ml Erlenmeyer flasks and a glass funnel. Also a Buchner funnel and at least one filter flask. A couple of small plastic squirt bottles are also a good idea. This is just for a start. As you go along you'll figure out what else you'll need. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi!
I'm not trying to hijack the thread but didn't find a better place to post just now.
I have question on how to clean used glassware.
I bought a heap of different glassware. Used and new. Some columns, titration funnels, crucibles, flasks and so on.
Some new and some used. It had been used for analyzing cadmium electroplating baths. It was cyanide based.
Now I'm planning to clean it as good as possible. It is already reasonably clean but do I need to worry about cyanide gassing if I wash it in acids?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 24, 2016)

How clean is "reasonably clean"? Any visible residues or spots?

Most here suggest Bon Ami scratchless cleaner.
Barkeepers friend (powder) is also a good one. (they have barkeepers friend in spray bottles at my local lowes also, never used it though)

I would think if they are reasonably clean you will be fine to use either of those


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 24, 2016)

The used ones has a brownish taint to it.
My plan was to clean with warm HCl first then dish washing (Machine) detergent, before a last steam cleaning.
It can then be used for first steps like AP or similar, I'm not inclined to use for the actual refining.
I'm just wondering if there may be minute traces of Sodium Cyanide that can react with the acids.


----------



## Lou (Aug 24, 2016)

dilute aqua regia is an effective cleaning agent.

Also, sulfuric and peroxide is quite good, if the material is *free* of organics.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 24, 2016)

Super! So whatever residue from the cyanide would have been destroyed already?
I have already bought a steam wallpaper cleaner used, that I will use for the final touch of all my glassware 
Would it be an idea to keep them i closed plastic bags during storage?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi!
I found something looking like a catch here on the local version of ebay.
3pcs 10L beakers new, so I just bought it due to good pricing.
It's Duran Schott beakers, so I did not check further.
Upon arrival I noticed that there was no marking of borosilikate on the beakers.
Can they still be made of borosilikate, or are they just usable for normal boiling?
Article number and all seem legit and I find them in Durans cataloge, but still no reference, other than it is of non DIN/ISO stadard regarding size.

I would appreciate input on this ;-)


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 7, 2019)

I think I found the answer for this, in wikipedia this time 
Duran is the inventor/brand of borosilikate glass, so when its name is Duran Schott it is borosilikate glass.
Which mean I had a very good catch indeed, paying as it seems to me, less than half of one, for 3 of these.
So now I can play with larger batches


----------

